# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Installer office 2007 sans ffacer office 2003

## vg-matrix

Salut  tous, j'utilise office 2003, mais je veux aussi installer office 2007 sans ffacer office 2007. Il faut noter que j'ai une seule partition sur mon pc. Comment dois-je procder pour installer la version 2007 sans effacer la version 2003? Merci d'avance...

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

Un petit lien  lire : http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928091/fr

Starec

----------


## vg-matrix

J'arrive pas  comprendre, ces explications...

----------


## Heureux-oli

C'est dconseill par microsoft.

Si tu veux utiliser les deux suites en mme temps, le conseil que je peux te donner est d'utiliser une machine virtuelle.

Microsoft en possde une VPC 2007

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/pro...c/default.mspx

----------


## vg-matrix

Merci beaucoup pour ce que vous faites, j'ignorais le principe de la virtualisation. Mais dites-moi, pour quelqu'un qui possde plusieurs units logiques, peut-il installer la version 2003 sur le C: puis installer la version 2007 sur le D: sans avoir trop de prcaution  prendre? ou doit-il procder aussi par virtualisation.

----------


## Heureux-oli

Si tu procdes de cette faon, tu dois faire un dual boot et tu ne pourras pas utiliser les deux versions en mme temps.
Avec une machine virtuelle, tu peux passer de l'un  l'autre facilement.

La cohabitation n'est pas recommande.

----------


## vg-matrix

C'est quoi un dual boot?

----------


## Heureux-oli

Un os sur chaque partition, et le choix au dmarrage de la partition qui sera utilise.

----------

